# *OFFICIAL* 1st time Cane Corso/powerful breed dog thread! E BURNA



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought based on all the ?'s I'm going to have if any of you are so kind as to be able to help me with my journey it would be kindly appreciated. That being said I wanted to say thank you for your time. 

Got the dog today. He growled when I took a hot dog from him. I told him no. He is going crazy bezerk when being on the leash. I tried it twice. No walking no way. I'm open to suggestions. He starts yelping and pulling crazily. That being said I'm getting ready to let him out 3rd time and see how he does. He also had his ears cropped and pulled a stitch out today.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I'd probably growl too if you took something I highly valued from me. Why would you take the hot dog from him? What did you offer up in replacement? Are you teaching him to drop it or what was the purpose of doing it..?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

So you got a brand new dog and decided taking a hot dog away from a strange dog was a plan. Keep that up and you may need an ambulance. At the very least with new dogs you want to give hot dogs for friendship not take hot dogs. I'm Just Sayin'... and I'm gone.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

You say you are open to suggestions, but you have yet to take any. 

If I'm following all your threads correctly, you were advised:

a) That your budget would not allow you to buy a high quality dog. But you bought a "budget-friendly" Cane Corso anyway, from a BYB.
b) That a Cane Corso was probably not a good dog for you - but you bought one anyway.

And now you have no idea why the dog growled at you for taking food away from him and you have no idea how to fix that? And don't understand that saying NO is meaningless to a dog?

You are proving everyone's original points. 

Try reading the stickies on this site and get yourself and the dog to training classes.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I would find a dog trainer who uses positive methods and start shelling out for private sessions immediately. Sounds like you both need to be trained.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

opcorn:

I just want updates on this one.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

lisaj1354 said:


> You say you are open to suggestions, but you have yet to take any.
> 
> If I'm following all your threads correctly, you were advised:
> 
> ...


Not to mention that the OP also ignored people cautioning him that a CC would require more than the 30 minutes of exercise per day that he can provide, and that it won't be the good "guard dog" he wants (and trustworthy with his teen son and 10-year-old daughter) if not trained properly. The OP also seems to start a new thread any time someone brings these things up in his old ones.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Please. Read through the stickies in the training forum.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

The hot dog was left over because the boxer mix that I've had isn't used to being crated... tore off a piece of hot dog to make her like crate more thinking she gets a treat when she's in there... she evidentally didn't eat the hot dog piece is how the cc pup got it. I didn't know what he was eating when I saw him it almost looked like vomit or something he had chewed it but not swallowed it that's when I picked it up and he growled. 

He's also doing MUCH better on leash today took for several walks still some resistance but nothing like at first anyway. 

I'm wondering should I feed the 2 dogs together (same time) also what about bowls? Separate bowls or same bowl?


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Feed with different bowls in different rooms. Do not let them have access to eachother's food.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, why don't you tell us, since what we say is ignored totally by you. There are (again) all kinds of stickies and thousands of posts that answer this question.

I would assume you believe that the advantage of using one bowl is that you only one to wash?


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

E Burna said:


> I'm wondering should I feed the 2 dogs together (same time) also what about bowls? Separate bowls or same bowl?


You are practically asking for a dog fight. If not now, wait three weeks when that puppy has doubled in size.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

E Burna said:


> I'm wondering should I feed the 2 dogs together (same time) also what about bowls? Separate bowls or same bowl?


Our trainer actually recommends no bowls, and making pups work for their food by getting it out of a food dispensing toy (kong, ball, etc...) or scattering it around the room and make them find the pieces. She feels it keeps them occupied and thinking longer, and that means staying out of trouble, and it also makes them learn that they have to "work" to earn their food. 

That said, I'm kind of waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop into this thread to tell us we've been punked.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> Our trainer actually recommends no bowls, and making pups work for their food by getting it out of a food dispensing toy (kong, ball, etc...) or scattering it around the room and make them find the pieces. She feels it keeps them occupied and thinking longer, and that means staying out of trouble, and it also makes them learn that they have to "work" to earn their food.
> 
> That said, I'm kind of waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop into this thread to tell us we've been punked.


I really wish that was the case as I am ready to cry at someone like this owning one of my wonderful breed  OMG There is no one way you did even one tiny bit of research on the corso let alone dogs in general.  This whole situation is going to turn out badly, for the dogs as a certainty.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Hambonez said:


> Our trainer actually recommends no bowls, and making pups work for their food by getting it out of a food dispensing toy (kong, ball, etc...) or scattering it around the room and make them find the pieces. She feels it keeps them occupied and thinking longer, and that means staying out of trouble, and it also makes them learn that they have to "work" to earn their food.
> 
> That said, I'm kind of waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop into this thread to tell us we've been punked.


I agree with this, but not in this particular situation at this particular time. This would be ideal in this situation only as long as the dogs are separated without the ability to go after one another's food/toys. If the OP worked on commands with both these dogs for their meals I would agree completely. But I'm getting this feeling that that is not the case.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> That said, I'm kind of waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop into this thread to tell us we've been punked.


For real. At least we can hope, because otherwise this will _not _end well for the poor dog.


----------



## Spook82 (Mar 16, 2012)

This just keeps getting better and better..


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bottom line, this person will not read let alone take the advice you've all given. No point in wasting your breath, until they answer your questions and such


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

How old is your new dog? Pictures?


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Dog was born 2Jan of this year. I don't have pics up yet but will have some pics or video up soon.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Have you searched for a trainer who is familiar with Corsos?


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

E Burna said:


> Got the dog today. He growled when I took a hot dog from him..


What would happen..If you took a "Hot Dog" away from a stranger you just met at a baseball game?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hambonez said:


> Our trainer actually recommends no bowls, and making pups work for their food by getting it out of a food dispensing toy (kong, ball, etc...) or scattering it around the room and make them find the pieces. She feels it keeps them occupied and thinking longer, and that means staying out of trouble, and it also makes them learn that they have to "work" to earn their food.
> 
> That said, I'm kind of waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop into this thread to tell us we've been punked.


OMG -_-, some dogs do well, I've tried that but Josefina gets 'bored' with toys so fast that she loses interest in great toys even the stuffed ones. So I have lotsa lotsa toys for her & Rotate every week or so so a old toy becomes 'new' lol.

As far as this thread I really don't know what to say LOL, I will let other more experienced ppl handle this.


----------



## L Kathryn (Feb 27, 2012)

Definately find a good trainer in your area to work with you and your dog ASAP. Feed them at the same time but separately -feed the older dog first. Talk to your trainer about hand feeding the corso to prevent food aggression towards you and for the leash training. Beyond that read the stickies as suggested and research the breed extensively. At 3 mths you have molding room, but it has to be IMMEDIATE. Good luck!


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

He's doing well so far I've been socializing him a LOT as much as I can... my son (16) walked him the other day and I thought he had (my son that is) more common sense told him that he had to walk the dog not let him pull away etc and had to be consistent... I didn't see it but evidentally my son *must* have dragged him on concrete is my only guess... Yes I chewed my son out good for this but the dogs back paw has some rugburn looking spotches and he's walking with a slight limp. Anyone know how long it takes for this to heal up? Also I crate the pup overnight while I sleep (6am-3pm) typically, 5:30-3 or something along those lines but it's usually 9hours 'ish' he's crated (with a puppy pad in crate) but I'm wondering aside from that 9 hour run what is too much to crate? I really have no choice in that but a couple days a week (like 2) I will probably have to crate him for just a few more hours (like 4) when I'm at work. So that would put his crate time at 13hours a day for now. Would it be better (I own my own biz) to take him with me and rather than crate him have him in a room by himself? I imagine he would be less scared at home with his crate and another dog just outside the crate rather than in a strange room alone... am I right?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I would take him with you to work, helps with socialization, and keeps him from being crated too long. The pad inside his crate, this may teach him to potty in it, so if possible go out for a break maybe halfway into his crated to.e, until he gets a little older and can hold it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> I didn't see it but evidentally my son *must* have dragged him on concrete is my only guess... Yes I chewed my son out good for this but the dogs back paw has some rugburn looking spotches and he's walking with a slight limp. Anyone know how long it takes for this to heal up?


If you are talking about raw pad pads, then....
Actually, it is probably the opposite: the dog was likely pulling on the leash going forward and dragging your son behind. It takes about 3-4 days to heal up. Pretty common in a dog that isn't leash trained yet and wants to just GO! Even if your son was working hard to try not to let the dog pull, it can happen. Rougher surfaces will tear up paw pads faster, like the tar and gravel roads for instance. So really, not your son's fault at all.

If you are talking about the TOP of the foot (as in, where there is fur), then even briefly dragging on a rough surface can do that.

And I agree with Julie that taking him to work is good for both socializing and potty training. I suggest not using a puppy pad in the crate; get up once during the night and take him outside and he shouldn't need to potty in his crate overnight. A large breed can "hold it" longer than a small breed of the same age.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Josefina did that one time digging for moles in a rocky area.... One of the only rocky areas there was lol.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

There are 2 nights a week I could take him to work but he could not be around people he would have to be upstairs in a room by himself. Better to do that or better to have in crate?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

This is not a breed that does well in crate for long periods of time or away from their owners for long periods of time. They bond very closely to their owners and prefer their company above all else. Having to spend so much time away from you can cause separation anxiety.

I can't help but wonder why you didn't take people's advice when they told you based on the info you described that this wasn't the breed for you. Don't get me wrong I am a working mother too, but my dogs have runs to go out into when they are old enough while I have to work and when we have puppies someone comes in (depending on the age of the puppy) every 2 to 4 hours. When we are home the puppies are socialized with everything we do or where we are going. 

In the end you got this breed and locking him in a room or kennel for such huge periods of time without him being socialized and familiarized with enough things are going to cause issues later. Before getting the puppy you should have figured out how this was going to affect your life and what you were going to do to give the puppy the best possible advantages, time to do it now though and figure out how you are going to make it so this puppy doesn't become a liability instead of a credit to the breed.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> I can't help but wonder why you didn't take people's advice when they told you based on the info you described that this wasn't the breed for you.


Ego? Stupidity? Macho posturing? Lack of maturity?

I could go on and on...


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i can only see this ending poorly... for the corso...


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

You're crating the poorly bred dog that you were advised against getting for 13 hours a day? Is this thread even real? I wish it wasn't.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

opcorn:
This is going to hurt me to read... but I want to keep up with it.
E Burna, I'm sorry that your ego is so big (or perhaps something is so small) that you would not listen to the advice that was given to you. I truly hope that your ownership of this dog that I am almost certain, that you are not prepared to own, turns out for the best, for the dog.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wait, your 16year old son was dragged by a puppy?


----------



## RegiaPutri (Mar 31, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> Our trainer actually recommends no bowls, and making pups work for their food by getting it out of a food dispensing toy (kong, ball, etc...) or scattering it around the room and make them find the pieces. She feels it keeps them occupied and thinking longer, and that means staying out of trouble, and it also makes them learn that they have to "work" to earn their food.
> 
> That said, I'm kind of waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop into this thread to tell us we've been punked.


Oh god, this made me laugh so hard!! 

I'm sorry..but do you like sharing your plate everytime you have to eat? That also being said, do you like being trapped into a room for 13 hours? Do you leave alone? Can you not have someone (like your son) to go check on him and let him potty outside the crate? Also, you sleep 9 hours which means your pup, who is 3 months old, had to hold his bladder for that long? Instead putting him just in a crate while you are sleeping (assuming that you are a very heavy sleeper) why did you not put the crate IN the bathroom, lay some pee pad and newspaper around it. That way, he can have his room (crate) clean and potty "outside". 

You said that you have another dog, is this dog yours? And if it is, how did you manage to train your older one?


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

If you're going to keep this breed of dog I suggest you get yourself a professional, go to puppy training, go to an official registered breeder, any or all of these things would be a good exercise. Keeping an animal is like having a kid, don't get one if you're not willing to learn how to provide their needs physically and psychologically. And ignoring people is definitely not smart. If you had heard that this is a difficult breed and researched it - and took more time for 'm, perhaps I'd understand. Yet it seems you've turned a blind eye. You don't seem to really respond to anything in particular. 

I hope you do something. It'd be rather frustrating to see a post saying "dog was put in the pound because he was agressive", "dog was put down because he was out of control", which is something quite COMMON and quite stupid. I'll try not to get worked up. I've owned too many fantastic Rottweilers and heard too many "but they're dangerous dogs" out of the mouthes of people who don't know what they are saying! Grrr... 

*deep breath* 

so, sorry if this comes over hostile because I do hope you'll take the advice from people that actually know what they are doing already on this forum.


----------



## tehbeast87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Shell said:


> A large breed can "hold it" longer than a small breed of the same age.


Ain't that the truth. My 6 month old Dachshund goes about once/hour when we're home while the 3 month old american bulldog who lives above me goes out like 3 times/day . He's very good overnight and any time he is crated he sleeps. The corgi however is adjusting to the crate and has stopped whining but doesn't sleep as much yet.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Why does this thread make me sigh so much??


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

The Feather Duster said:


> Why does this thread make me sigh so much??


I'm curious about the *OFFICIAL* in the title. Does that mean all the other threads are unofficial?


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, gosh, E. See if you can re-home this dog to someone who is better prepared. I'm sad about the cropped ears....and 13 hours in a crate! Ugh.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

yeaqh & i thought i was cruel for keeping my dogs in a stall at the barn (so they cxould be around me while im at work but safe too & also out of the weather without being stuck in the house for five hours :/) all of the sudden i dont feel so cruel anymore :/


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

Moxie said:


> You're crating the poorly bred dog that you were advised against getting for 13 hours a day? *Is this thread even real? *I wish it wasn't.


I don't know a single bit of the back story, but I wondered this myself. I only looked because I like cane Corsos..... and definitely not a breed for many people.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow this thread is generating more responses than I could have ever imagined. Thanks guys for all the help and advice (and continued as well) in my new journey as a CC dog owner. To give everyone an update... took Junior to my vet for the 1st time today. He's weighing right around 30lbs. Doing well. The stitches came out of his ears today as well. I've only been crating him about 10 hours a day at the advice of everyone here. (basically just when I'm sleeping) and an occasional 4 hours or so only 2 nights a week really. There is just no way I can leave this dog unsupervised/uncrated and let him destroy curtains/furtniture, etc etc. I'll try to answer/respond to some of the posts in no particular order:

*I have a female boxer about 7... got her from pound a few years back. Didn't really have to train her and she's a pretty good dog for most part. 

*I'm feeding pup and older dog separate now as suggested. 

Also got Beniful puppy food but am going to switch to Science Diet puppy food for large breed... if anyone has any other suggestions please let me know. 

Have been taking the dog everywhere getting it a lot of socialization, including my bar a few nights a week. 

There's a few pics posted on my bars facebook page www.facebook.com/lockerroombar they are the most recent tagged pics I believe. Me sitting beside Jr I'm wearing a shirt that says 'DTF'.


----------



## RegiaPutri (Mar 31, 2012)

E Burna said:


> Wow this thread is generating more responses than I could have ever imagined. Thanks guys for all the help and advice (and continued as well) in my new journey as a CC dog owner. To give everyone an update...* took Junior to my vet for the 1st time today*. He's weighing right around 30lbs. Doing well. The stitches came out of his ears today as well. I've only been crating him about 10 hours a day at the advice of everyone here. (basically just when I'm sleeping) and an occasional 4 hours or so only 2 nights a week really. There is just no way I can leave this dog unsupervised/uncrated and let him destroy curtains/furtniture, etc etc. I'll try to answer/respond to some of the posts in no particular order:
> 
> *I have a female boxer about 7... got her from pound a few years back. Didn't really have to train her and she's a pretty good dog for most part.
> 
> ...


Has he completed all his shots?


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes he's up to date on all his shots. I've also loaded to videos to my hit youtube channel so they should get some views. Let's see if you can view here:

http://youtu.be/DGHkIc96ESA


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Scrolled through the pictures, didn't expect to see Tommy Dreamer!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Also I would switch his food to something like TOTW puppy or BB puppy or even the TSC (tractor supply) brand "4 health" is ok, also merrick makes pretty good food. www.dogfoodadvisor.com is a good place to start.

Not that SD or benafull are are terrible foods persay, but I personally wouldn't feed them.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Science Diet claims its the brand vets feed to their dogs most. My Vet said Science Diet, IAMS, and then 3rd would be a national brand.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone know of the proper way to introduce people in the house? Ie my sons friends? I don't want him being mean to them when they're here but I also don't want him to think they can come in the house when we're not home...any advice?


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

E Burna said:


> Does anyone know of the proper way to introduce people in the house? Ie my sons friends? I don't want him being mean to them when they're here but I also don't want him to think they can come in the house when we're not home...any advice?


Read Ian Dunbar's free downloadable book. One idea- let everyone who comes to visit give him a little food.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

E Burna said:


> Science Diet claims its the brand vets feed to their dogs most. My Vet said Science Diet, IAMS, and then 3rd would be a national brand.


Science Diet pays for basically the only nutritional class in vet school and has other financial ties and promotions with vets. SD is a low quality food for the price; it isn't horrible but its really mediocre and a bad value.
Best selling of nearly any product does not equal best quality or best value. Think about how many McDoubles are sold every day.



E Burna said:


> Does anyone know of the proper way to introduce people in the house? Ie my sons friends? I don't want him being mean to them when they're here but I also don't want him to think they can come in the house when we're not home...any advice?


And here's one of the problems of trying to make a dog a guard dog. It is nearly impossible for a dog to know that a person is OK sometimes and NOT OK other times. Not to mention all the potential exceptions- what if you want one of those friends to let the dog out to potty while you are gone for example? Your son's friends are teenagers, it is far better and safer to teach the dog that the teens are ALWAYS safe/friendly/okay and to tell the teens that they are not allowed over unless invited and of course, lock your doors 

If you try to teach the dog to guard the house, one of those kids is going to get bit when they show up early to meet your son or your son hands them a key to open the door while he does something outside or in any number of innocent scenarios. Let the dog bark a warning; many dogs will bark even at people they know simply out of "Hey, look who is here! Yay!"


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Shell said:


> Let the dog bark a warning; many dogs will bark even at people they know simply out of "Hey, look who is here! Yay!"


I agree with this. When we first brought Loki home, I tried to discourage the barking when people rang the doorbell, etc but I quickly decided it wasn't a bad thing for him to bark and alert me. I have since taught him (well, it's a work in progress!) that when I say enough, the barking stops (most of the time.. still working on it.. love my dog.. !)


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> Scrolled through the pictures, didn't expect to see Tommy Dreamer!


what pics?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The video of the pup "being given a second chance" makes me sick. How does strangling a dog with a prong collar going to make it trust humans? I sure hope you are not training your dog using these methods.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I scanned through your videos. I've had little to say about this whole situation but your videos are beyond repulsive and I cannot believe an adult would behave that way. Really bothersome to know this pup is in the hands of someone like that. smh.
Really just hope in the end this will work out for the dog.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

One of the reason I use a prong collar for training is because it's a wider collar and actually used properly is easier on the neck. I did not watch the video as some amateurs and some so called dog trainers videos should not be watched. It sounds like I made a wise decision. I have watched a couple of the Kiko videos and while it's not my style I do see some good stuff. Dogs don't get hurt by amateurs using similar methods.

Strangling a dog is one of the reason I gave up on choke chains 45 yrs ago. As far as the OP's dog I gave up worrying about things I can't change a very long time ago. What irks me is the people who don't have the brains doG gave a goose that would watch that video trash and think it's proper.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

GreatDaneMom said:


> what pics?


He posted a link of a fb page, to a bar. I scanned thru the pics and saw a wrestler I know of!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> I scanned through your videos. I've had little to say about this whole situation but your videos are beyond repulsive and I cannot believe an adult would behave that way. Really bothersome to know this pup is in the hands of someone like that. smh.
> Really just hope in the end this will work out for the dog.




I agree...


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, LOL, I had to go see the fuss about the videos..... now I am SURE that the OP is laughing at all the people who responded negatively. He got what he wanted.


----------



## hargyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*faceplam*sigh*


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

E Burna said:


> Science Diet claims its the brand vets feed to their dogs most. My Vet said Science Diet, IAMS, and then 3rd would be a national brand.


It's not the quality of the food I have a prob with, it's the price for what it is your paying for a mediocre food what you would pay for a much better food & feeding twice what you would feed for a better food. 

It's all well & good but I don't like to waste money LOL..... Just saying .


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

For those of you telling me Science Diet is crap(basically) you're not offering any suggestions of what I SHOULD be feeding this pup (please help?). Also to the gentleman that said he scanned through my videos and I'm getting what I want in regards to a rise out of people... I'm not sure that has anything to do with this I'm wanting help with my Cane Corso lol. And to the person that said no grown man should act that way I think you are getting things wrong. I don't have any vids of anyone choking any dogs or anything like that. I owuld never abuse my dog or any dog.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know what's available and how much you're willing to pay fr food. But when somebody asks me to name good dog foods this is my general list...
Nature's Variety Instinct
Wellness Core
Blue Wilderness
Orijen
Acana
Fromm's
Evo
Ziwipeak
Sjos
Innova

Cheaper foods that are a good quality for the price...
Kirkland brand (dunno what it's actually called but it's the Costco food)
Purina ProPlan
Blue Buffalo foods
Taste of the Wild.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

NVI (natures variety instinct) is a good food, that is what I feed.

For the record I did post the www.dogfoodadvisor.com site earlier lol, I didn't say SD was CRAP, per say I just wouldn't feed it (mainly because my dogs won't eat it lol). The foods patchworkrobot listed are also a good place to start.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

More cheaper good foods: 4Health, Whole Earth Farms, Diamond Naturals. If you look at feed stores you can find really great foods for much lower prices. 4Health is less than $1 per pound at Tractor Supply. You can also get Taste of the Wild there for around $1.50 per pound. TOTW is what I feed. Anyway, for the same price as Science Diet you can definitely find several choice that are much better. I recommend browsing dog food adviser which dogdragoness linked above.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

E Burna said:


> Also to the gentleman that said he scanned through my videos. . . I'm not sure that has anything to do with this I'm wanting help with my Cane Corso lol. And to the person that said no grown man should act that way I think you are getting things wrong. I don't have any vids of anyone choking any dogs or anything like that. I owuld never abuse my dog or any dog.


I was the one who scanned your videos, and I am not a gentleman. Lol. A different person brought up the second part. I brought it up because all of your videos are beyond immature, especially with the dogs, and to me that shows a lack of maturity and I'm the sort of person who itches at the thought of someone not being able to step up and be mature about their dogs. If, as an adult, you feel the need to take a video of a dog defecating and urinating, because you think there's some kind of humor in it, I can't imagine you being able to accept the responsibilities that are going to come with this pup.

And I'll leave it with best of luck to the pup. Hope his life ends up being decent.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link... sucks balls the nearest place that sells any of this food to me is 2 hours away! Also for example the Taste of Wild as suggested I checked out. They have puppy food but it's not labeled (at least I didn't see it if it was) 'for large breed' as Science Diet has specific just for this. Is there a difference?


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Also I read the cane corso likes to pull...at what age could I let him start pulling without hurting him or his growth?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

dogdragoness said:


> NVI (natures variety instinct) is a good food, that is what I feed.
> 
> For the record I did post the www.dogfoodadvisor.com site earlier lol, I didn't say SD was CRAP, per say I just wouldn't feed it (mainly because my dogs won't eat it lol). The foods patchworkrobot listed are also a good place to start.


Yes it's kinda weird cause you did give him the info but it appears he's either not reading replies or has his mind already set and is looking for replies that agree with his mind-set. There have not been many. Canidae is a medium priced dog food that Amazon ships. (4 star)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

E Burna said:


> Also I read the cane corso likes to pull...at what age could I let him start pulling without hurting him or his growth?


Not less than 18 months old. You want to want until his is physically mature and his growth has stopped (the growth plates on the joints closed). Personally, I would hold off on weight pull of any substantial weight until 2 years of age; and you will need an actual weight pull harness that is sized correctly- custom fit ones can be ordered for about $60-70.



E Burna said:


> Thanks for the link... sucks balls the nearest place that sells any of this food to me is 2 hours away! Also for example the Taste of Wild as suggested I checked out. They have puppy food but it's not labeled (at least I didn't see it if it was) 'for large breed' as Science Diet has specific just for this. Is there a difference?


Pet Food Direct and other online options often have free shipping with a minimum order. Blue Buffalo, Fromm, Orijen, Innova and probably others all have large breed puppy food. Those are designed to control calcium-phosphorous ratios, but there are also all-life-stages foods which have suitable nutrients.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

E Burna said:


> Thanks for the link... *sucks balls the nearest place that sells any of this food to me is 2 hours away*! Also for example the Taste of Wild as suggested I checked out. They have puppy food but it's not labeled (at least I didn't see it if it was) 'for large breed' as Science Diet has specific just for this. Is there a difference?


I buy my dog food online for this exact reason.
www.petflow.com
www.petfooddirect.com
I've found that the good foods tend to be cheaper on these sites than they are in the stores, usually.

I don't get why you're so hooked on Science Diet. Vets generally know NOTHING about food so they just feed and promote the food from the companies that give them lots of money.
Most Taste of the Wild is an All Life Stages food which means that the food is good for all dogs regardless of size and stage of life. I've heard a lot of times not to feed "large breed" puppy food because it's better for the dog to grow them slowly. Regardless, I prefer an all around all-life-stages food.




wvasko said:


> ...it appears he's either not reading replies or has his mind already set and is looking for replies that agree with his mind-set....


 I've noticed this from the OP for a while.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I've heard a lot of times not to feed "large breed" puppy food because it's better for the dog to grow them slowly. Regardless, I prefer an all around all-life-stages food.


I have never fed pup food, and back in the day they did not have ALS food, I think it's the way to go now though as quick growth is not beneficial.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm disappointed E Burna didn't make a comment that someone (me) knows who Tommy Dreamer is!


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

E Burna said:


> For those of you telling me Science Diet is crap(basically) you're not offering any suggestions of what I SHOULD be feeding this pup (please help?). Also to the gentleman that said he scanned through my videos and I'm getting what I want in regards to a rise out of people... I'm not sure that has anything to do with this I'm wanting help with my Cane Corso lol. And to the person that said no grown man should act that way I think you are getting things wrong. I don't have any vids of anyone choking any dogs or anything like that. I owuld never abuse my dog or any dog.


We're feeding our pup Orijen. Some people were against it due to cats dying of their food. I researched this (I am feeding this to my pup, after all) and I've seen the mission statement Orijen posted after these recurring events, which also clarified that it was in fact only in Australia where they radiate all imported foods! The dogs could handle it alright, but the cats ended up dying from it. So... in their mission statement they have said that they will not be exporting to Australia anymore. 

I'm pretty happy with Orijen, their food is natural and 80% meat and 20% vegetables. The pup seems to like it as well! It is a pricey food sort, but we usually buy a 20kg bag and that lasts us a while. The dog is a priority to us, and therefore so is her diet.  

And about all the responses, I also find it difficult to understand why you would crop a dog's ears or get her if you know you are not capable of investing enough time into this... but you seem to be trying, and should probably keep trying and try to grasp the advice you get and try out different things that work for you. Just make sure everything is in the dog's best interest and not your own.


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> I was the one who scanned your videos, and I am not a gentleman. Lol. A different person brought up the second part. I brought it up because all of your videos are beyond immature, especially with the dogs, and to me that shows a lack of maturity and I'm the sort of person who itches at the thought of someone not being able to step up and be mature about their dogs.


I know exactly how you feel... I think many experienced dog owners (or starting dog owners) that take into concern the wellbeing of their dog and don't get a dog like an accessory but as a living character in your family will feel this way... though I must say some families are also not what they should be, so I guess perhaps that is not a worthy comparison. Or perhaps it is. Just people getting a dog or a kid and not thinking it through... and making a decent well-thought mature decision. 



HollowHeaven said:


> , as an adult, you feel the need to take a video of a dog defecating and urinating


everyone keeps talking about these terrible video's, the only one I seem to find is the dog's "courting" (a.k.a playing) and the boxer pushing over the cane corso (or something like that) on Youtube... I am getting curious at these video's now, but can't seem to see them. Am I not looking in the right place?


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Luna'sOwner said:


> I know exactly how you feel... I think many experienced dog owners (or starting dog owners) that take into concern the wellbeing of their dog and don't get a dog like an accessory but as a living character in your family will feel this way... though I must say some families are also not what they should be, so I guess perhaps that is not a worthy comparison. Or perhaps it is. Just people getting a dog or a kid and not thinking it through... and making a decent well-thought mature decision.
> 
> 
> 
> everyone keeps talking about these terrible video's, the only one I seem to find is the dog's "courting" (a.k.a playing) and the boxer pushing over the cane corso (or something like that) on Youtube... I am getting curious at these video's now, but can't seem to see them. Am I not looking in the right place?




http://www.youtube.com/user/TheEBurna/videos

Basically the part of Youtube where people wonder how they ended up there -_-


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I see a lot of dumb, immature stuff that I find very tacky & in bad taste (girl with p***s???? Seriously :/ ) but none of the horrible animal cruelty vids that everyone is talking about

Still can't believe this person is responsible for the life, health & well being of another living creature ..... Not that is scary to me :/.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

There are no dog abuse vids... there are vids of my dogs pooping, but no abuse vids as I don't abuse my dogs. 

The vid of girl with penis is my neice... she had the balloon... well... u can see in the video for yourself lol, but you can see my sister (her mom) laughing in the pic as well as it was innocent but yet... didn't look that way lol (was actually pretty funny). 

As far as the food... I understood that puppy food 'for large breed' wasn't meant to make the dogs grow faster but give them as pre-big dogs the nutrients they need(ed) to get where they're going... am I wrong in seeing it this way?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> As far as the food... I understood that puppy food 'for large breed' wasn't meant to make the dogs grow faster but give them as pre-big dogs the nutrients they need(ed) to get where they're going... am I wrong in seeing it this way?


Well if that's your understanding of the pup food, go with it. It's another one of those owner choices everybody with a dog makes. 

The hastening of pup growth has kinda always been a no-no with old school and now even with new school people. But like any of this stuff it's not written in stone.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

I meant is that how its(the food) actually designed or is it designed for something else? Also was wondering how old should they be for jogging? And is there a limit to length of walks for a puppy? Here's a video of Junior I took:

http://youtu.be/Vp1uDJCMFBc
100% 100% Share Add to Cancel


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

E Burna said:


> I meant is that how its(the food) actually designed or is it designed for something else? Also was wondering how old should they be for jogging? And is there a limit to length of walks for a puppy? Here's a video of Junior I took:


No jogging with a giant breed until about 2 years of age. You want him to be completely finished growing (growth plates have closed) so that his joints are not damaged by the repetitive stress of jogging- particularly on hard surfaces. 
He can run and play on grass and dirt at his own speed, you can play fetch and get him running around in the yard because the surfaces are softer and the motion is not as repetitive as running on-leash in a straight line.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> I've only been* crating him about 10 hours a day* at the advice of everyone here. (basically just when I'm sleeping) and an occasional *4 hours or so only 2 nights a week* really


Ok - Just to keep track:

You said you wanted a Cane Corso, but you were warned against it. You got one anyway.
You were told to take the dog to the vet when you got it, but it was a few weeks until you took the dog to the vet.
You said the dog has had all his shots, but if you hadn't taken it to the vet, how was that possible?
You were told that the puppy shouldn't be crated for 10-14 hours a day, but you're doing it anyway.

I fear for this dog. I really, really do.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

E Burna said:


> There's a few pics posted on my bars facebook page www.facebook.com/lockerroombar they are the most recent tagged pics I believe. Me sitting beside Jr I'm wearing a shirt that says 'DTF'.


If this is your bar, I know exactly where it due to the fact that I live in that area...which goes to my point below:



E Burna said:


> Thanks for the link... sucks balls the nearest place that sells any of this food to me is 2 hours away!


If that is your bar, it is not true that the nearest place is 2 hours away. There is a Tractor Supply locally that sells Wellness, TOTW, and various Diamond brands. There is also a locally owned pet store that sells SEVERAL high quality foods. Actually, you should be familiar with this pet store considering they are also involved in an event that your bar is sponsoring. A wrestling event, I believe, that the pet store is selling the tickets for...


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

If you are going to be a proud owner of this breed I would say the first step you should have taken before getting the dog would be to learn how to say the name! Not normally something that irritates me with new owners but since you know everything and don't take advise I figure you should at least know that.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

I have no choice on the hours I crate the dog. As many have said not a good thing many others have said it's fine. He's doing fine so far. As for the dog food suggestions... saying that the nearest place is 2 hours away was based off the link everyone told me to check out. Had absolutely NOTHING locally but yes there IS a tractor supply store locally, but yet that is NOT included as a store locally (nearest 2 hours away) based on the link everyone told me to check out. We also have a 'We Love Pets' which I WOULD definitely buy food from as we are a sponsor but again, they were not listed as well (like I said... 2 HOURS AWAY based simply off the link everyone told me to check out in regards to who sells what dog foods I should check out). The dog was taken to the vet by the breeder who gave me all the vet records. I asked the breeder that I had been 'corrected online' by people saying it's pronounced 'kahn-ay' rather than 'kane' and he said no it's 'kane' like 'hurricane' or 'candy cane' etc etc.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, that breeder can't speak Italian, that's for sure. I'd have some serious doubts as to the quality of his dogs if he can't even say the name but that's moot now. But there's no way an Italian word with 2 vowels would be pronounced with one syllable.

Yeah, TSC has a great selection of good foods. Check 'em out.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

E Burna said:


> I have no choice on the hours I crate the dog. As many have said not a good thing many others have said it's fine. He's doing fine so far. As for the dog food suggestions... saying that the nearest place is 2 hours away was based off the link everyone told me to check out. Had absolutely NOTHING locally but yes there IS a tractor supply store locally, but yet that is NOT included as a store locally (nearest 2 hours away) based on the link everyone told me to check out. We also have a 'We Love Pets' which I WOULD definitely buy food from as we are a sponsor but again, they were not listed as well (like I said... 2 HOURS AWAY based simply off the link everyone told me to check out in regards to who sells what dog foods I should check out).


I think if you want help you should also be proactive and go to the store down the block from you and see for yourself. You have some foods suggested but can also take note about foods they have and come back with their list of foods for us and we can help select one you have access to. Can only help people better who help themselves too.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> We also have a 'We Love Pets' which I WOULD definitely buy food from as we are a sponsor but again, they were not listed as well (like I said... 2 HOURS AWAY based simply off the link everyone told me to check out in regards to who sells what dog foods I should check out). The dog was taken to the vet by the breeder who gave me all the vet records. I asked the breeder that I had been 'corrected online' by people saying it's pronounced 'kahn-ay' rather than 'kane' and he said no it's 'kane' like 'hurricane' or 'candy cane' etc etc.


Well I think that some might have thought you would check out feed stores in your area 1st, that's pretty much a no-brainer.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

E Burna said:


> I asked the breeder that I had been 'corrected online' by people saying it's pronounced 'kahn-ay' rather than 'kane' and he said no it's 'kane' like 'hurricane' or 'candy cane' etc etc.


Oh look, a breeder that can't pronounce their own breed.
Please, if nothing else, at least pronounce his breed correctly. .-.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

E Burna said:


> I have no choice on the hours I crate the dog. As many have said not a good thing many others have said it's fine. He's doing fine so far. As for the dog food suggestions... saying that the nearest place is 2 hours away was based off the link everyone told me to check out. Had absolutely NOTHING locally but yes there IS a tractor supply store locally, but yet that is NOT included as a store locally (nearest 2 hours away) based on the link everyone told me to check out. We also have a 'We Love Pets' which I WOULD definitely buy food from as we are a sponsor but again, they were not listed as well (like I said... 2 HOURS AWAY based simply off the link everyone told me to check out in regards to who sells what dog foods I should check out). The dog was taken to the vet by the breeder who gave me all the vet records. I asked the breeder that I had been 'corrected online' by people saying it's pronounced 'kahn-ay' rather than 'kane' and he said no it's 'kane' like 'hurricane' or 'candy cane' etc etc.


You have just confirmed that your breeder knows probably even less than you about this breed  It is NOT prounced "CANE" like sugar cane!!!

Here is a link of one of the founders pouncing it... listen carefully to him say it and maybe pass along to the education doesn't stop with you.

http://youtu.be/E1ZoCLB__xs


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Geez, even Wikipedia lists the correct pronunciation, as do many of the (GOOD) breeder's sites. I'm not surprised, though; when you were first talking about this breeder, he didn't sound very reputable.



> Getting a pup that was born on Jan 2nd this year. Male. Cane Corso. ICCF registered. Person owns the mother but had a stud for father. I'm getting it with ears cropped. When I talked with guy yesterday he said if I sent payment (1/2) via paypal he could make vet apt. today for ears and I could get dog Sunday. He texts me today now saying (and I've already paid half so I'm kinda stuck lol) dog cannot get ears done until next Tuesday so probably Thursday would be the earliest I could pick pup up. The dog is going to be almost 14 weeks by this time. I wanted a puppy (and paid a premium) because I wanted to be able to properly socialize dog at young age.


That was from here. And I remember from another thread that you only wanted to pay a maximum of $750 for the dog. I hope that since you did end up going with a cheap dog from a not-great-sounding breeder, you are setting money aside for future vet bills and are also making sure to train and socialize your pup as much as possible.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok guys... the stuff at Quality Farm & Fleet that I have available locally (along with Science Diet) that is 'different' (at least I think it's different lol)

*Taste of Wild
*Blue
*Nutro "natural choice"
*Diamond
*Pro Plan

And of course as stated have been feeding him science diet puppy food for large breed... which of the 5 listed above would be a better choice than science diet if any?

Also I ended up paying almost $1100


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

E Burna said:


> And of course as stated have been feeding him science diet puppy food for large breed... which of the 5 listed above would be a better choice than science diet if any?


All of them are better. Some are better than others on that list, but I would say all are better than SD.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

So you paid almost $1100 for a dog from a backyard breeder? 

Holy crap. Again...there no words....at least none that wouldn't get me banned.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I will never even begin to understand the amounts of money people pay for poorly bred puppies when they could get a decently bred one for nearly the same amount (and often cheaper, but probably not with the molosser breeds).

and my general inclination would be a vote for TOTW, but I don't know what the exact protocol is for optimal protein levels in larger breed puppies. OP, please start setting aside some serious money, especially since you already went "overbudget" on the dog- the amount of health problems that can crop up in the next year is astounding.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

lisaj1354 said:


> So you paid almost $1100 for a dog from a backyard breeder?
> 
> Holy crap. Again...there no words....at least none that wouldn't get me banned.


Can we get a like button on here like they have on facebook???


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Huh, I always said "cane". I LEARNED SOMETHING TODAY.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll probably still keep saying Cane pronounced like 'Candy Cane' as I think it suits breed to make it more 'Americanized' after all we're not in Italy anymore lol. But aside from trivial things like pronunciation (glad I'm not the only one!) does anyone have any good recomendations off the list I posted?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I personally like Blue Wilderness if it's in your budget.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

E Burna said:


> I'll probably still keep saying Cane pronounced like 'Candy Cane' as I think it suits breed to make it more 'Americanized' after all we're not in Italy anymore lol. But aside from trivial things like pronunciation (glad I'm not the only one!) does anyone have any good recomendations off the list I posted?





Rescued;1170514
and my general inclination would be a vote for TOTW said:


> Is this something you've looked into?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok what is the correct way to pronounce this reeds name??? I just want to know: is it can-EE or can-AA or what is it lol, I just dot want to embarrass myself should I see one in person.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

dogdragoness said:


> Ok what is the correct way to pronounce this reeds name??? I just want to know: is it can-EE or can-AA or what is it lol, I just dot want to embarrass myself should I see one in person.


Based on my very basic knowlege of Spanish (and Italian is similar in pronunciation), I'd say KAH-neh/KAH-nay (a sound sort of in between neh and nay). So now I'm gonna look it up to see if I'm right, LOL.

ETA: Wikipedia says KAH-nay KOR-so. I don't think that's exactly how it's said in Italian, but that's the accepted English pronunciation.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

E Burna said:


> I'll probably still keep saying Cane pronounced like 'Candy Cane' as I think it suits breed to make it more 'Americanized' after all we're not in Italy anymore lol. But aside from trivial things like pronunciation (glad I'm not the only one!) does anyone have any good recomendations off the list I posted?


And why am I not surprised. You may have bought it in the US but the dog is a Cane Corso, an ITALIAN MASTIFF! You disregard the dog's heritage in one sentence but then have the ears cropped to show the historical look of the breed, then again I suspect that isn't the reason you had his ears done at all. Your way of thinking is part of the biggest problem with this breed, people taking it out of the country of origin and wanting to change it, and yet still want to call it a Corso  I must say I am glad you never contacted me for a puppy as I am not sure you would have liked my reply.



sassafras said:


> Huh, I always said "cane". I LEARNED SOMETHING TODAY.


Understandable from someone who doesn't have one and hasn't expressed interest in getting one.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

I had the ears cropped because I wanted the dog to look as mean as possible as the main reason I got the dog was for guard dog purposes. The meaner the look the better. Looks like Taste of the Wild it is over Science Diet? I could get the blue but I was told from my vet that the people that make 'Blue' are the same people that make something else and they were found to have some pretty nasty stuff in their food and she was very suspect/unimpressed by the 'Blue' food. Still not sure though if I should be walking dog... seems I get conflicting answers... some say sure, others say not till growth plates are closed etc but that wouldn't be till 2 or 3 years old! I take dog to parks (secluded) with another dog and just let them run freely, haven't done too much actual 'walks' yet but have had some... should I be walking this dog or should I not walk this dog (I'm talking leashed walks)?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Walking is fine (if he's had all his shots). Just don't jog or run with him (he can run on his own) or do anything where he can't choose the pace.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Willowy.. and if anyone is wanting to see the dog and/or it's development I'm putting a lotta vids on my youtube channel. Used to do a lot of funny/comedy vids but lately it's been mostly dogs so you should see a lot right off the jump. www.youtube.com/TheEBurna


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

Walking is good for his socialization and is bond with you. Just carry him if he seems tired and take it easy... cropping ears to look tougher? I am afraid if you do not raise him properly that you'll end up with an aggressive dog... not just toward others, but you as well. From the mindset that you are projecting you seem to encourage "toughness" in a dog. Remember that a dog that trusts and loves the family is your best protector.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

E Burna said:


> Ok guys... the stuff at Quality Farm & Fleet that I have available locally (along with Science Diet) that is 'different' (at least I think it's different lol)
> 
> *Taste of Wild
> *Blue
> ...


Personally, I'd go with Taste of the Wild as I've fed to my Mastiff before and he did well on it. But as Chaos said, any of the 5 you listed are better than SD. You know how when you take a new pet to the vet for the 1st time, they will normally give you a puppy/kitten kit and a small bag of SD? My Mastiff wouldn't even touch the stuff and he would eat just about anything. I didn't even want him to eat it on a regular basis; I just wanted to get rid of the small bag...but he outright refused to eat it. My Lab refused it to. 

If you go to We Love Pets, I'm pretty sure they have a bigger selection of foods. I think they carry Wellness and Eagle Pack. Or you can just get a list of foods that are within your budget and check them out on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ and pick the food that has the better rating and is affordable for you. Another thing about SD, its too pricey for its low quality. For around the same price you can get something MUCH better.

Also, I own a Mastiff as well, although mine is English. Just their very presence is going to make someone think twice about bothering you. That's mostly the case with any dog, really. I've had people come to my house who have visibly started shaking when they saw my Mastiff. Someone came to my house a few years ago who made me really uncomfortable. The look on their face was outrageous when they saw my dog. It doesn't really require any special training for the dog, or even altering their looks to make them look mean, etc. A dog that has a bond with their family is more than likely going to be protective of them. It's too late now because the dog's ears are already done, but just for future FYI.

As for exercise, no leashed running or jogging. The dog can run around by HIMSELF, on his own terms but that's it. I'd also recommend trying to stay off hard surfaces, such as sidewalks and stick with walking in grassy areas. Grass is softer and will have less impact on their growing joints. It also might be worth thinking about adding a daily joint supplement NOW while he is young to get a head start on protecting his joints.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Based on my very basic knowlege of Spanish (and Italian is similar in pronunciation), I'd say KAH-neh/KAH-nay (a sound sort of in between neh and nay). So now I'm gonna look it up to see if I'm right, LOL.
> 
> ETA: Wikipedia says KAH-nay KOR-so. I don't think that's exactly how it's said in Italian, but that's the accepted English pronunciation.


Thanks, lol this thread has inspired me to do research on this breed & actually they sound like they might be a good breed for me, can anyone experienced in this breed.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Thanks, lol this thread has inspired me to do research on this breed & actually they sound like they might be a good breed for me, can anyone experienced in this breed.


What exactly would you like to know? Anything in particular?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

E Burna said:


> I meant is that how its(the food) actually designed or is it designed for something else? Also was wondering how old should they be for jogging? And is there a limit to length of walks for a puppy? Here's a video of Junior I took:
> 
> http://youtu.be/Vp1uDJCMFBc
> 100% 100% Share Add to Cancel


FOr Giant breed pups" 

NO MORE than 23% protien
NO MORE than 12% fat

Most people I know use an All stages (such as Natural Balance) or Adult food. Look for foods that have NO Corn, Soy, wheat, byproducts and the first one or two ingredients are MEAT, not grain or root vegetable. Excercise in a freerun area (few if any leash walks until he gets older other than for leash manners training).

You also want to read this, it can help you reduce the chances of your pup ending up with HD (which can be caused my environmental factors as well as poor breeding) http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0326112842.htm


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You don't need a dog to look mean or even act mean for him to be intimidating to most people. My dog, the avatar picture, is the opposite of a protection dog. However, like lots of retrievers and other friendly dogs, he barks to try to encourage people and dogs to come pet him and play with him. And, that's enough. 

People, even kids, who know dogs, recognize the harmless invitation; but people that I'd prefer to stay away from me and off my property will back off when he starts to bark. I tell most people that he's very friendly... however, some select few, I say nothing as they back away slowly...

I consider a very friendly dog with a noisy bark to be the best of both worlds...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Black shadow>> how they are to raise, I had raised ACDs & I don't consider them to be very tough, but I h e read they make very loyal, companions & are "Velcro" dogs. Is this true? I don't want a dog to be aggressive & mean but just want a watchful protective companion.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Black shadow>> how they are to raise, I had raised ACDs & I don't consider them to be very tough, but I h e read they make very loyal, companions & are "Velcro" dogs. Is this true? I don't want a dog to be aggressive & mean but just want a watchful protective companion.


If ya don't mind, Mary, please don't pm the answer. 
There are those of us who are always eager to learn more 
(and more, and more :wink !


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

prntmkr said:


> If ya don't mind, Mary, please don't pm the answer.
> There are those of us who are always eager to learn more
> (and more, and more :wink !


No worries there are few things I like better than talking about my dogs 



dogdragoness said:


> Black shadow>> how they are to raise, I had raised ACDs & I don't consider them to be very tough, but I h e read they make very loyal, companions & are "Velcro" dogs. Is this true? I don't want a dog to be aggressive & mean but just want a watchful protective companion.


LOL! You are talking about the famous corso velcro syndrome  My dogs are probably a little more social then the average corsi but we show and use them for public events so we have excessively socialized them to ensure that they are confident and a little more social then your average corso. Most corsi are aloof, they honestly (if breed correctly) just don't care about others outside their household. They don't care to be pet or socialize with strangers or other dogs but are all about the family and would do anything for them. Even with my dogs being more social then most corsi they haven't lost their protective streak  We have had rotties in the past (which I still love) but I have found that my corsi are much more intune with me, they seem to sense my emotions and know just what I need, if you are admitted into my house you will get an excited greeting and within 5 to 10 minutes you cease to exist to them, they are snuggled up with their family and chilling.

I find that when outside they are always on the alert, even when doing their business their heads are up and sniffing and looking around all the time to see what is out of place in their world.

As far as raising one like any breed you can get any spectrum of the breed from your very soft dogs to your super hard ones and any variation in between. I am going to tell you my experience with mine as I can't speak for others and different lines but in our house we have 3 types of females. I have my queen bee (or Madea as we call her) she is a constant tester, although in subtle ways. She is intelligent, and not overly stubborn, she does what is asked when it is asked of her but she has a certain way of doing it with attitude that makes you think it is her idea. She also will throw in a challenge at least once a day on something she knows isn't allowed. It can be something as simple as jumping up without being asked, or your slowest sit in the world that stretches out into a down by the end of it. She also will not submit to anyone outside the family. She does not down for others, she doesn't listen to others but will search the room for her family. She is my silent stalker, she doesn't bark often, she is more a let you pass but you won't get back out from. (we have 2 of these females but the older one is the boss, the puppy is just starting to learn her place but I suspect they will be 2 females I can't keep together)

Our next type of female is a little more mellow. She is probably still more dog then a lot of people can deal with but she has a little more of the social personalty that draw in people to the breed initially. She does like being pet a little more then most corsi and will bump strangers if she wants a pat, but she also can change personalty in the blink of an eye. (She is my boyfriends dog  and she can go from your best friend to your worse enemy in the blink of an eye. She is vocal she will let you know from the start to stay back if she senses something is off and you will not get any closer than that. (we have a male and female like this)

Our last female, the one that tested the softest. She is vocal but tends to like most people. She is social and like attention but is still alert when out. She barks at strange things out of place, and strangers but generally likes most people. (she is still a puppy and this can change)

That is the thing about puppies of this breed as well, they don't always have the personalty you take home. The protective, confident personalty can start to come out early but sometimes can take upward of 8 months to come out and then the shock people have when their sweet people loving puppy no longer likes 90% of the strangers they see, or become indifferent to them is sometimes hard to handle.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow they sound very cool!!!! I want lol, I wish I had a house big enough for one!!! . My heeler female was like this, if she didn't like someone that was it, there was no convincing her they were lol.

You really know your corsi


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Wow they sound very cool!!!! I want lol, I wish I had a house big enough for one!!! . My heeler female was like this, if she didn't like someone that was it, there was no convincing her they were lol.
> 
> You really know your corsi


Thanks! This breed fits our life but I made sure of that before going in. Took a year looking at pictures and asking questions, and then another 6 months to find my breeder. The litter I wanted a pup from wasn't bred for 3 months after that and then the wait for birth and until they were ready so it was about 2 years before I actually got one  And now we are 5 years from there and they are in my blood  Which is why when people mess with my breed I get a little pissed


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hats where I am now, asking questions & looking (& drooling st) pics of corsi :/ all I can think of is I WANT lol but I remember that I have to be patient, that my job & living situation are not fit for a corso right now I have to involk the realist side of me again lol.

I'm sure the breeder will be able to help me with picking out the right tempermented puppy for me, right?

PS I like how this has become a information thread for CC's . I hope that it's ok with everyone ESP the OP  if not I'm sorry I rained on the parade lol, it was not my intention to hyjack this thread, I can start a new one if it's a problem.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Your description of your dogs actually sound a lot like my Mastiff. lol I'm very familiar with the "slowest sit in the world." Uallis has one little thing he likes to do that drives me insane. When I call him inside, he'll run to the house like a demon but just suddenly stop at the door and will refuse to cross the threshold to come inside. He'll just stand there and look at me with an expression that says, "I'll come inside but I want it to be my idea." It's just a battle of wills, really. We'll stand there looking at each other for a few minutes and eventually he'll get this body wiggle and finally come inside. I swear if he could, he'd be laughing.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> I hope that it's ok with everyone ESP the OP  if not I'm sorry I rained on the parade lol, it was not my intention to hyjack this thread, I can start a new one if it's a problem.


IMO you rained flowers, sunshine, and confetti on the parade- NOT a bad rain LOL.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahaha thanks rescued , I was hoping not to offend anyone lol.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Doesn't bother me at all... maybe something positive can come from this sad situation.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree
(too short)


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

What kind of joint supplement should I get for the pup (he's 4 months old now) that would help him possibly down the road as well? And where does one find the stuff?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

E Burna said:


> What kind of joint supplement should I get for the pup (he's 4 months old now) that would help him possibly down the road as well? And where does one find the stuff?


If you're feeding a high quality kibble, there should be no need to supplement at this point.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

E Burna said:


> What kind of joint supplement should I get for the pup (he's 4 months old now) that would help him possibly down the road as well? And where does one find the stuff?


I used Cosequin brand and ordered it online.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

E Burna said:


> What kind of joint supplement should I get for the pup (he's 4 months old now) that would help him possibly down the road as well? And where does one find the stuff?


also, make sure to watch his weight. an extra five pounds is a LOT of stress on joints.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Rescued said:


> also, make sure to watch his weight. an extra five pounds is a LOT of stress on joints.


I couldn't agree with this more.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

He seems to be right on with his weight (I hope) anyone interested in critiquing can check out some of the vids I try to keep them recent. Please let me know I'm definitely interested in knowing and want to keep my dog healthy. As for the high quality kibble and not needing the joint stuff... I'm letting him finish out the bag of science diet as well as beneful that I had purchased... but have a bag of Taste of the Wild waiting for him probably in a week or 2 when he's polished off all the other. Is Taste of the Wild good enough he doesn't need the joint supplement?


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

E Burna said:


> Is Taste of the Wild good enough he doesn't need the joint supplement?


Have you tried playing Bob Marley music whilst giving your dog joint therapy..?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

E Burna said:


> Is Taste of the Wild good enough he doesn't need the joint supplement?


Have you been following along with the dog food recalls


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I said. It befor & ill say it again: www.dogfoodadvisor.com & www.thetruthaboutpetfood.com 

PLEASE VISIT THEM !!!!!

Black shadow/ or any mastiff knowledgeable people- can you guys give examples of the right weight for a cane corso pup (being as I will one day be an owner & this is something I will need to know  )


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I give cosequin even though I feed good dog food. If I had a large breed dog, I would start giving it right away.


I would ask my vet though and see what they suggest for supplements.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Black shadow/ or any mastiff knowledgeable people- can you guys give examples of the right weight for a cane corso pup (being as I will one day be an owner & this is something I will need to know  )[/QUOTE]

A lot will depend on the lines that your dog comes from as well as the parents but there are breeders that think bigger is better as far as corsi (they are wrong as the dog should be proportionate to the height and substance of the dog) The AKC standard I don't think gives values just generalities but the FCI and CKC standards I don't think females are supposed to weigh over 99 lbs and males no more than 110. That being said it is rare to find those sizes in a dog and like any other breed it is something you can only gauge when your dog is in front of you on a day to day basis. I think the FCI is looking at changing the weight in their standard this year.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

trainingjunkie said:


> I give cosequin even though I feed good dog food. If I had a large breed dog, I would start giving it right away.
> 
> 
> I would ask my vet though and see what they suggest for supplements.


Why would you give something if it may not be needed?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Loki Love said:


> Why would you give something if it may not be needed?


Isn't it recommended to give a glucosamine/condroitin supplement to a giant-breed puppy to keep their joints healthy as they grow? Most dog foods don't have high enough doses of glucosamine/condroitin to make any difference.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Isn't it recommended to give a glucosamine/condroitin supplement to a giant-breed puppy to keep their joints healthy as they grow? Most dog foods don't have high enough doses of glucosamine/condroitin to make any difference.


Maybe if you don't know the background health of the parents, and lineage? I've never felt a need to supplement, but then I know where my dog comes from.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Many supplements are designed to be preventative, so they are given to healthy animals who do not appear to be in need.

I run agility. My vets and trainer both suggested supplementation as a way to protect joints. I also give supplements intended to support healthy skin as mine can battle a few allergy issues. 

I have no real way of knowing if any of this does any real good. I take supplements myself. Who really knows.

But then, dog food choices are made based on belief more than on hard science too. And I feed premium dog food, because I think it makes more sense. If there are great long-term studies that compare results of feeding different foods, I haven't found them. Ditto on supplementation.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Question: I'd it says on a breeders site that they're dogs are reg'd with the ICCF is that a good thing? Just wondering.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

trainingjunkie said:


> If there are great long-term studies that compare results of feeding different foods, I haven't found them. Ditto on supplementation.


anyone out there have any info have they done this???


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Question: I'd it says on a breeders site that they're dogs are reg'd with the ICCF is that a good thing? Just wondering.


Before the AKC accepted the breed a registry was set up in the Us to keep track of the dogs. That is ICCF and the registry was run by one of the first couples with the breed to properly document the Cane Corso in the US. They are now able to be registered with the AKC so I prefer to see that, as once the stud book closes with the AKC it is my understanding they will no longer accept these registrations, only registrations from acceptable partner registrations. I also wonder if it is a little shaddy if they are only doing ICCF and not AKC as well as the ICCF guidelines aren't as strict to get registration  In some cases I am sure there is a valid reason but in others it makes me wonder.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks black shadow, that is good to know because as we all know even an AKC registration doesn't mean anything either. I have been studying the breed standard so I know what a CC "should" look like.

More questions: what are the common problems corso puppy owners come across & how are they best handled? So im prepared in case I get a "demon child" .


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Thanks black shadow, that is good to know because as we all know even an AKC registration doesn't mean anything either. I have been studying the breed standard so I know what a CC "should" look like.
> 
> More questions: what are the common problems corso puppy owners come across & how are they best handled? So im prepared in case I get a "demon child" .


I am assuming you meant attitude wise? They are extremely intelligent, but they can be stubborn. Depending on where your puppy lies on the "demon child" scale will depend on what you or how to deal with it. The harder the dog the more resourceful you have to be when teaching and correcting for bad behaviour, they do pretty well with positive reinforcement but in all honestly I have not found that it can be the only way to train my particular dogs. I don't know if the difference lies in different lines or if others with corsi find the same thing but we have found that with this particular breed they can and will continue to test you. They don't wake up one day and say okay I have learned what you are asking and I will follow your lead forever, it is more like I know what you are asking but how committed are you today to making sure I follow those directions  While I love my breed they will continue to push every button if you aren't on them. My softest puppy in our last litter I took back from a "mastiff experienced" home because they couldn't deal with their male and the female puppy together. He just wouldn't leave her alone and she said enough was enough, they have kids and were nervous if things got too physical with the kids there so they asked to bring her back and it was fine with us. She rated the softest on the Volhard scale


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going to ask the breeders help in choosing my pup, I'm going to work with the breeder on that (although I have raised cattle dogs so I am no strange to 'devil furkids' lol) but I was planning on using positive techniques & NILF , is that an ok way? I have been rather.... Harsh in the past but I have vowed to change & I did.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I'm going to ask the breeders help in choosing my pup, I'm going to work with the breeder on that (although I have raised cattle dogs so I am no strange to 'devil furkids' lol) but I was planning on using positive techniques & NILF , is that an ok way? I have been rather.... Harsh in the past but I have vowed to change & I did.


Most breeders in this breed require that they select the puppy for you or at least narrow it down to ones that are best suited to you family based on what you tell them. We have all our puppies temperament tested at 7 weeks and then split them into quality of show or pet. Then we evaluate what people are looking at for in dogs and go from there. We will not take deposits based on colour (you would be surprised how many people get ticked at that) because while the colour you want may be there it may be in a puppy that is completely un-suitable for your home. If you desire a certain colour and I have it and it is in the quality/temperament you are looking for then I will accommodate as best as possible.

We tend to use both those methods and have had good success. We always use positive reinforcement on the puppies as we don't believe in corrections for dogs that don't understand what you are asking from them first. The NILF seems to get through to their state of mind well I will warn you though not a lot of these dogs are food motivated so you might have to find what makes your puppy tick a bit more. Mine love tug toys, 2 will work for food but only really good stuff that they never get unless we are training and 2 I have to rely solely on praise as a motivation/reward.

In the end as long as it isn't abuse I think you need to use what works to train your puppy to become an ambassador for the breed. But as a general rule these guys bond very closely to their owners if they respect them and most often a harsh word from you will be sufficient as a correction


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh color doesn't matter to me lol, not even gender matters as much as if the pups temperment will fit our family.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

He is now eating poop... I had to command him to stop several times before he did. He eats taste of the wild food... why would he be eating poop? Someone told me it was a vitamin deficiency or something was missing in their diet.. any ideas?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

E Burna said:


> He is now eating poop... I had to command him to stop several times before he did. He eats taste of the wild food... why would he be eating poop? Someone told me it was a vitamin deficiency or something was missing in their diet.. any ideas?


Some dogs just eat poop. It has nothing to do with deficiencies in their diet. Just make sure you're picking up after him each time he goes and keep a close eye out during walks.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

This is an access issue. Pick it up as soon as he makes it. Don't leave any waste lying around for even a minute. This means you need bags, pooper scooper, gloves, etc. readily available. 



E Burna said:


> He is now eating poop... I had to command him to stop several times before he did. He eats taste of the wild food... why would he be eating poop? Someone told me it was a vitamin deficiency or something was missing in their diet.. any ideas?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

My dogs eat horse poop, that's the only poop I have seen them eat. As for eating their own. Try canned, crushed pineapple (don't know of you can use fresh or not) or canned pumpkin (make sure it's NOT the pie filling!!!!! This is very important!!!!! They are right next to each other!!!) those two things make the poop taste had to them & they won't eat itZ


----------



## DCinAZ (Jun 4, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> My dogs eat horse poop, that's the only poop I have seen them eat. As for eating their own. Try canned, crushed pineapple (don't know of you can use fresh or not) or canned pumpkin (make sure it's NOT the pie filling!!!!! This is very important!!!!! They are right next to each other!!!) those two things make the poop taste had to them & they won't eat itZ



Our CC doesn't eat poo but our Shih Tzus eat their own if I don't get out there in time. Thanks for the home remedy for the Corprophagia! On another note... Our CC is 17 weeks old and has chronic soft stools/diarrhea. His stool tests only showed extra bacteria in the stool and he was on antibiotics for 10 days. I have tried 2 different probiotics. The Purina brand from the vet did nothing, but Healthy Select Enzymes Probiotics from Petco helps a little. We are having him tested for Giardia next. 

I was hoping to find a CC group here and am disappointed that there isn't one. I was hoping to find breed-specific information and support, as I am always reading or researching about them and our CC is my first one (not my husband's).

I read this thread and it sickens me that an animal such as this, that loves his companion and CRAVES love and attention, is treated like a piece of furniture, more so, like a piece of
Crap. Put it here for 10 hours because your LAZY butt can't get up and feed him, let him go out and use the "bathroom", love him, pet him, make him part of your life. You should look into his eyes. He shows expression, feeling, and emotion!!! Poor baby..... That animal deserves a HOME!

Thank you for your time....


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

DCinAZ said:


> Our CC doesn't eat poo but our Shih Tzus eat their own if I don't get out there in time. Thanks for the home remedy for the Corprophagia! On another note... Our CC is 17 weeks old and has chronic soft stools/diarrhea. His stool tests only showed extra bacteria in the stool and he was on antibiotics for 10 days. I have tried 2 different probiotics. The Purina brand from the vet did nothing, but Healthy Select Enzymes Probiotics from Petco helps a little. We are having him tested for Giardia next.
> 
> I was hoping to find a CC group here and am disappointed that there isn't one. I was hoping to find breed-specific information and support, as I am always reading or researching about them and our CC is my first one (not my husband's).


This is a good all breed board but there are boards that are specifically for the Cane Corso. Here is the link to them below as well as an all mastiff board that has a good number of corso people.

http://www.canecorsoforum.info/index.php (this is geared more towards breeders)
http://www.canecorso.com/ (this seems to be the all around more used board with a variety of different experience levels)

And this is the mastiff board...

http://www.mastiff-forum.com/

Admin sorry if I am not supposed to post links... remove if not okay. 

DCinAZ if they remove the links you can enable your PMs and I will send them to you that way.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If you're giving probiotics, step up to human grade. I find most of the probiotics for dogs to be pretty low dosage. Go to a GNC and get a capsule that's at least 1 Billion units (the store brand is guaranteed at date of expiration whereas most others are guaranteed at date of manufacture) give one with each meal and throw a1/4 cup of canned pumpkin into his meals as well.


----------



## DCinAZ (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you very much BSCC! I'll check those out. Much appreciated!


----------



## DCinAZ (Jun 4, 2012)

C.S., I take probiotics myself (Phillips Colon Health), and was wondering if if I could give them to him as well. I did a Google search and based on other bloggers' posts, human probiotics are not good because the human and dog gut(s) are different. This branf helped me a lot... But I am leery of giving it to my baby. Have you done this with your animals and had a good outcome? 
Thanks!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, I did it with my Dobe to boost her immune system when she had demodex.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been giving my dog human grade probiotics on my vet's advice for over 4 years now with excellent results.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> If you're giving probiotics, step up to human grade. I find most of the probiotics for dogs to be pretty low dosage. Go to a GNC and get a capsule that's at least 1 Billion units (the store brand is guaranteed at date of expiration whereas most others are guaranteed at date of manufacture) give one with each meal and throw a1/4 cup of canned pumpkin into his meals as well.


Carla, one of my local drugstores is carrying GNC products; I didn't have time to look when I saw them (have bronchitis, just wanted my drugs & go home) but do they say probiotics or is there a different name? When I use a capsule of anything for the dogs, I just toss them in their food. Do I need to open the GNC ones up or just toss them in?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

They say Probiotic and look like this. Oh, you can do either, I personally open them and mix them into the food but my guys will eat around the capsule.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Marie, I just give acidophilus, you can find it in the refrigerated section of your health food store, and I don't know if you're health food store does this, but mine sells bottles that have reached their expiry date for $5/bottle, and they're still good for 9 montha after the expiry date! Saves me a ton of money!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you both Karla and Kuma's mom!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Anytime!


----------

